# GY 55 - Salacon



## aussienoel (Apr 26, 2011)

I know that this vessel has received a number of mentions in the general 'Grimsby fishing vessels' thread but, if I may, I would like to ask a specific question about her.

Just prior to her loss in September 1940, she was involved in an incident for which three men - James Frederick WARD, skipper, David WARD, third hand, and George Stanley WATCHAM, trimmer - received commendations for brave conduct. These commendations were gazetted in the (supplement) London Gazette, 20th January 1942, page 327. The awards were dated 26th July 1940 - presumably this was the date of the incident.

See also http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/displaycataloguedetails.asp?CATLN=6&CATID=7914803&j=1

Could anyone help, please, with details of the actual incident?

Thank you.

Noel


----------

